# Losing Democracy



## Ramblin Blues (Jan 31, 2020)

Oh man...

What are we going to do when Trump is acquitted by the Senate and is given free rein to stomp on the rights of Americans, take away our entitlements and promote more hate?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 31, 2020)

Not revolt, that's for sure. Not these people, not this country. We'll take it, that's what we'll do. We'll complain about it, and make a lot of humourous memes to cope with it but we'll take it. At least until mid January 2021, if not 2025.


----------



## DooDoo the Voodoo Shaman (Jan 31, 2020)

I feel like it doesn’t matter who’s in office when their whole campaign is funded by capitalism... Republican or Democrat damned if U do... Damned if U do...
Until an average workin class Joe/Jane wins the nation over with Human Love and Humane Intelligence nothing will change... And if by some chance someone like that did win, MONEY would simply murder him/her...
Then America will get back to the task at hand... GOD💸 WAR💵 and Money💰

CUZ MONEY MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND AND DONT ASK Y BCUZ WE HAVE BEEN TRAINED TO ACCEPT “🤷🏾‍♂️ That’s just how it is”

COMFORT AND CONVENIENCE IS OUR DOWN FALL... So who’s the blame???
🇺🇸 Uh-mer-cah(US Me U)
It’s way more of us than politicians...
We give VALUE to the shit that ruins us...
So we damn sure can take it away BUT it’s gonna be very uncomfortable and very inconvenient😩...

hey I ain’t shit💩but if U will have me P.o.E(PRESIDENT of EARTH) Doo Doo as your leader I will die for U... Cuz they gon kill me but I hope my death will spark millions more to stand up... They can’t kill us all but fuck if they ain’t tryin...

So do I have your vote???


----------



## Syntaxerror (Feb 2, 2020)

DooDoo 2020!


----------



## dprogram (Aug 12, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Not revolt, that's for sure. Not these people, not this country. We'll take it, that's what we'll do. We'll complain about it, and make a lot of humourous memes to cope with it but we'll take it. At least until mid January 2021, if not 2025.


hate to say it but you are correct


----------

